# ISO Boudin Recipe



## jakejas (Jan 15, 2018)

I thought I found a good boudin recipe online, but when I made the recipe it turned out WAY too salty. Does anyone have a good recipe?


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not real big on making boudin in casing, but I will make some boudin balls. This is my recipe that I use most often. I usually omit the chicken livers, sometimes the celery and poblano too. Don't worry about how the meat is cubed, it is not that critical (as long as it is cut into small pieces = more surface area to absorb flavor). Sometimes I'll chop the cooked meat with a knife, other times just drop it in the food processor and if I feel like going all out I'll run it through the grinder (really doesn't make a difference how you do it). The real secret is to use the liquid that you cooked the meat in for making your rice (with that said - you will need more than 2 inches of water). And if you have a choice of a few hours or overnight - overnight is best. This is not fast and easy - nor would I say that it is traditional boudin - but if you can appreciate "Gary's Dirty Rice" for what it is - then you won't be disappointed with this recipe.

Boudin and Boudin Balls
1 3/4 pounds boneless pork shoulder, cut into 1-inch cubes
6 ounces chicken livers, rinsed and trimmed 
1 yellow onion, diced 
2 stalks celery, diced 
1/2 cup diced poblano pepper 
1/2 cup seeded and diced jalapeno pepper 
6 cloves garlic, minced 
3 tablespoons kosher salt 
1 1/2 tablespoons ground black pepper 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
4 cups cooked white rice, or more to taste 
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley 
1/2 cup chopped green onion 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
1 pinch cayenne pepper, or to taste 
salt and ground black pepper to taste 
1 cup dry bread crumbs 
2 eggs, beaten 
2 cups oil for frying, or as needed 

*Directions*
1. Stir pork shoulder, livers, onion, celery, poblano pepper, jalapeno pepper, garlic, kosher salt, 1 1/2 tablespoons ground black pepper, chili powder, and 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper together in a large pot. Cover the pot with a lid and refrigerate until flavors combine, 2 hours to overnight.
2. Pour enough water into the pork mixture to cover by 2-inches; bring to a boil, reduce heat to low, and simmer until meat is tender, about 1 1/2 hours. Remove from heat. Pour mixture through a strainer, reserving strained liquid and meat separately.
3. Transfer drained meat mixture to a cutting board and finely chop.
4. Stir chopped meat, rice, parsley, and green onion together in a bowl. Gradually add reserved cooking liquid, 1 ladleful at a time, to meat mixture, stirring until completely incorporated between each addition, until mixture has a paste-like consistency. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and refrigerate until chilled, at least 2 hours to overnight.
5. Heat oil in a deep-fryer or large saucepan to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
6. Roll chilled meat mixture into 1-inch balls.
7. Whisk flour, 1 pinch cayenne pepper, salt, and black pepper together in a shallow bowl. Pour breadcrumbs into another shallow bowl. Beat eggs in another shallow bowl.
8. Gently press 1 ball into flour mixture to coat; shake off the excess flour. Dip ball into the beaten egg; press ball into bread crumbs. Place breaded ball onto a plate and repeat breading process with remaining meat balls.
9. Working in batches, cook boudin balls in preheated oil, turning once, until crispy on the outside and hot on the inside, 3 to 4 minutes.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

jakejas said:


> I thought I found a good boudin recipe online, but when I made the recipe it turned out WAY too salty. Does anyone have a good recipe?


A few Christmasâ€™ ago wife found a good one from Emeril Lagasse. It was really good. I will try the one below also.
I LUMMEâ€™ SOME BOUDIN.
I can warm it up and eat on white bread with Miracle Whip or mustard and a slab oâ€™ cheese. Or just eat out of a bowl like dirty rice, lol


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

Here is the recipe I have been using.

I usually have a taste prior to stuffing and add any additional seasoning then.

http://www.realcajunrecipes.com/recipe/classic-boudoin-boudin/


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

Zacks spice company makes an excellent boudin recipe. Been using it for a few years now


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wonder what boudin would taste like with white tail? Anyone ever done it? I got a couple fore quarters deboned that I was planning on using for chili but I like boudin as much as a good pot of chili.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Wonder what boudin would taste like with white tail? Anyone ever done it? I got a couple fore quarters deboned that I was planning on using for chili but I like boudin as much as a good pot of chili.


I bet you will never know the diff.(and most Boudin is not primarly Meat its Rice or the kind I buy is )..we use it with beef recipe all the time...only problem seems to be dryer(less fat) so if thats a problen we add a little fat beef or pork with it..


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Wonder what boudin would taste like with white tail? Anyone ever done it? I got a couple fore quarters deboned that I was planning on using for chili but I like boudin as much as a good pot of chili.


We make a couple of batches of boudin with venison every year. We take it to Bud's House of Meat. Best stuff you can get anywhere around here.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

bigmike said:


> We make a couple of batches of boudin with venison every year. We take it to Bud's House of Meat. Best stuff you can get anywhere around here.


I reckon I will try it then. Do you know if they use any pork or beef in it?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Made Tuffâ€™s recipe yesterday. Used venison and it is really very good


----------



## country (May 14, 2012)

REO's seasoning out of Huntsville has the best premixed seasoning I've tried. We have been using it for a few years now. May want to add a little Cayenne if you like more heat.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Wonder what boudin would taste like with white tail? Anyone ever done it? I got a couple fore quarters deboned that I was planning on using for chili but I like boudin as much as a good pot of chili.


Sound good but i would think it would need a little pork in it too.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

tlt_tamu said:


> Zacks spice company makes an excellent boudin recipe. Been using it for a few years now


X2, I use wildpork backstrap and pork butt.

Also, I donâ€™t use chicken livers cause ya better be dumping that bloody water you boil them in. I get smoked liverworst to sub for the lived. That way when you simmer it in your water, you can use the broth to steep your spices.

Iâ€™ve also used Emerils recipe from his cook book. Takes me 9 hrs to make 25#, cause of hafta cooking all that rice!!! 10# bag...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I like boudin but have never made it. I have bought some crawfish and shrimp boudin that was really good might try making some with it.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Wonder what boudin would taste like with white tail? Anyone ever done it? I got a couple fore quarters deboned that I was planning on using for chili but I like boudin as much as a good pot of chili.


I just do s 50\50 split. Go-4-it!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

notthatdeep said:


> Sound good but i would think it would need a little pork in it too.


Just went straight venison, no pork. Accidentally doubled up on the narrow head liver. Everyone loved it. Except the non liver lovers. Lol


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Since the boudin is cooked, try it before you season it and stuff it, which is what I do. Also know that the heat will mellow once you freeze it and recook it. I also fry up sausage and taste it before I stuff it.

Remember, simple is better and I use Tony's with a little extra cayenne for a kick.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

GT11 said:


> Since the boudin is cooked, try it before you season it and stuff it, which is what I do. Also know that the heat will mellow once you freeze it and recook it. I also fry up sausage and taste it before I stuff it.
> 
> Remember, simple is better and I use Tony's with a little extra cayenne for a kick.


I just try the sausage straight out of the grinder...


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

I thought real boudin was " blood sausage " I watched dirty jobs ,

I am not eating blood and rice , 

no thanks

MO


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

mozingo1952 said:


> I thought real boudin was " blood sausage " I watched dirty jobs ,
> 
> I am not eating blood and rice ,
> 
> ...


I always understood it to be both types. What this thread is about and â€œBloodâ€ type.


----------

